# May 15th MECA Sacramento



## atsaubrey (Jan 10, 2007)

Paradyme Audio 
Location 1732 Fulton Avenue, 95825 
Contact 916-971-3600 
Comments Registration & Cliniques @ 9 AM, Judging @ 11 AM 


These shows just keep getting better and better. Hope to see a great turn out!


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

wish i can be there Aubrey, but we will be busy planning for our vacation to seattle and vancouver the following weekend 

have fun guys...and looking forward to the SJ shows later this year hehe

b


----------



## ChicoOG (Nov 27, 2007)

I'll be there. I'm promoting it on the acurazine forum and already have one person confirmed. If everyone get's one additional person outside of diyma to attend we could have over 50 potential members/competitors!! Wouldn't that be awesome


----------



## atsaubrey (Jan 10, 2007)

Now your talking. I got alot of feedback from some SPL guys and they are finally coming around to the MECA idea and I expect that to grow like wildfire. I think this show is where we'll see the SPL guys really come out strong.


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

You know I'll be there since I live in Sac.  And the invitation still stands Aubrey. We have a spare room if you guys want to save on hotel costs. 

I look forward to seeing everyone there. I'll be hitting the local shops in the area to see if I can get some of their own cars out there to compete. Wish me luck!


----------



## JBishop (Oct 8, 2009)

Well guys I will be there and I would like to offer my new place as a venue for a Meca show.


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

Looking forward to seeing you there Jim. And hopefully I'll get a chance to actually listen to your car this time. I simply ran out of time this past weekend.


----------



## deesz (Feb 1, 2010)

ill be there............


----------



## atsaubrey (Jan 10, 2007)

The 3X event in Visalia is going to be crazy fun and crazy in general but this is going to be awesome as well. If you haven't tried the MECA format yet, this the one to give it a try at. Come out and hang out wih us for some great sounding cars and some of the loudest cars on the planet.


----------



## atsaubrey (Jan 10, 2007)

exposure bumpage.


----------



## rimshot (May 17, 2005)

f#$K i need to get my system done, ill be there but not with any beat , Havent seen a show in my area in ages


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

Complete re-tune of my car is taking place tomorrow morning.  I'll be there and ready.


----------



## atsaubrey (Jan 10, 2007)

See you guys in the morning!


----------



## rimshot (May 17, 2005)

when would be the best time to come and check out all the cars if im not going to compete?


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

rimshot said:


> when would be the best time to come and check out all the cars if im not going to compete?


Probably around 10am. That way juding won't have started yet, but most competitors should be there.


----------



## deesz (Feb 1, 2010)

what were the results? pictures?


----------



## rimshot (May 17, 2005)

these pictures could be much better but here are the ones i took:


----------

